# Operation chips away (P1)



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

After having the P1 for nearly a year it was time to sort out the front end, due to the thin Subaru paint, the front end was looking like it had been pebble dashed. Small white dots and chips were making the front end look fugly.
Not wanting to spend hundreds of pounds on a full front end respray I opted for the Dr Colorchip method. Kudos to Mike Murphy on the Scoobynet forum for finding this ingenious method of removing chips.
http://www.drcolorchip.com/

So an early start Saturday to get the car clean and ready for operation chips away part I. 
I also wanted to fit some mudflaps and give the under arches a good clean.
Wheels were also cleaned at the same time.


















The cleaning products to be used today:









The wheels after:









The under arches before minus mudflaps:









Arches scrubbed with APC and sealed, Brembo's cleaned and polished:









Mudflaps fitted all round:









So onto the cleaning, having just purchased a new Karcher and a super snow foam it was time to test it all out. I was really impressed, everything fitted tightly and the foam was really thick and clingy from the sample bottle:









Foam jet washed off:









All dried off with a waffle weave:









So everything was clean and dry, it was into the garage to stay that way and keep me warm!
The tools for the chip repair:









The before shots showing lots and lots of white dots!

















During the painting process:









After the paint and removal process stage I:









The bonnet half finished half stone chipped, for this application I smeared the paint all over the bonnet with a lint free cloth:









A nasty scratch from mechanics leaning over the wing:









Stage I finished and no more scratch to the cameras view:









Stage I of the front finish, the majority of the smaller chips had totally disappeared, the larger chips were covered but needed further applications to make them flush with the existing paint.

















So my back had enough for one day, Stage II of the chips to be done next week when everything has hardened and I can see what needs the most application.
I would say stage I has given a 70% correction and has transformed the front end into something more respectable.
For £50 its probably one of the best purchases Ive made for money/transformation.

The car finished and waxed ready for the next applications.









Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Amazing job 

I must try this stuff, looks like it works great.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

That bumper looked shagged. Well done for making it lok good again.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Excellent :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

That looks good - will take a look at the web site as mine is in need of chip repair/wet sanding and I've bought a touch up stick but this might be a better solution....


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

Looks superb mate,How long did you have to wait to get your chips away product?


----------



## Waz (Feb 10, 2008)

fantastic stuff mate, going to try this on chips on my arches! Is there a UK supplier?


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Delivery was two days from ordering, amazing service.
Im not confident to wet sand and haven't got a machine polisher so apart from a respray, which I was reluctant to do this was the next best thing.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

wow - that looks an amazing improvement! Is it as good in the metal as it looks in the pics?

I have loads of stone chips on the Audi, and am very tempted to try this stuff out. What size kit did you get and how much did it all cost in the end?

thanks


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Very impressive stuff :thumb: 

Think I'll have to invest in a pot ready for the chippage.


& thats the only car those big mud flaps should be fitted too


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow what a difference that makes, i reckon i will give that a go.

I've got a blue STI and like you cannot believe how easy the paint chips, the whole car is covered in them. It didn't help when the local council decided to surface all the main roads round here with those cheap ass chippings!

How long did the process take?


----------



## L555BAT (Apr 3, 2007)

You should replace your front indicator bulbs with silver ones, and paint your brake duct wedges sonic blue (74F) Apart from that it looks superb. :thumb:


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.

L555BAT - With all the chips Ive neglected the front end, I don't polish it usually cause it pee's me off, will sort it now its back to normal 

Just some more observations:
Yes its very easy compared to any other method available to do the same job. It took me about 4 hours to wash the car dry it and do the chips, baring in mind the splitter was terrible!
The best results are for the really small speckles i had on my bonnet, I simply wiped the paint over with an old t shirt. At that point I was getting confident so I did the whole front part of the bonnet.
The removal of the paint around the chips can be a bit painstaking, having a flood light helps see what bits you have missed, then its a case of buffing it off.
I am actually amazed how many chips it has covered, when you look at the before and after it becomes quite clear how much coverage it has done.
I have about 1/4 of a bottle of remover left to finish off, the splitter could do with another going over to smooth things out. I also have over half a bottle of paint left!


----------



## Bananas (Mar 16, 2008)

i've got a couple of white things on my bonnet, so good to know about this.

nice motor, mud flaps plant it on the floor


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

What size kit did you order bud, the largest one?

Cheers,

Serk


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Looks Good, I take it they can match any paint code?_


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

I bought the road rash kit which is the largest.

They can match any paint code afaik.


----------



## Waz (Feb 10, 2008)

How does this compare to the Langka kit, pretty much the same thing is it not, only difference is you have to get your own OEM paint.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Thats a great transformation, and an interesting read  :thumb:


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Ive never used the other kit but reading about it you have to be pretty accurate with your touching up, with this kit you are better to be messy to help coverage the process involves removing a lot of residue, something that I like because I have little patience when it comes to fiddly things!


----------



## fordy (Mar 6, 2007)

I would be interested to know the supplier details, uk etc :thumb:


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

All I know this is an American product, if there is a UK work-a-like I would be interested too.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Did you just order from their website?

Sorry about all the questions, I think this will work well on my bonnet, hence my interest.


----------



## chris197sport (Aug 12, 2007)

So when wiping of the resedue paint do you have to go around the chips?..


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Doc, you did one amazing job touching up those chips.

I'm very interested in purchasing one of their kits, I have about 5 chips on my hood which I want filled. I added a kit to the basket on the site but I seen no option for international shipping. Could you please give details on how you purchased the kit - PM me if you like.

Cheers and great looking motor! :thumb:


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

great improvement totally transformed the front end with the little diy kit spot on:thumb:


----------



## sczscoob (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice one Bud. Looks a whole lot better.:thumb:


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

nice car mate and great job !!! brilliant product !!


----------



## swisstony (Apr 27, 2007)

all the info is in post 9
:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=64486


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice work swisstony, I wish mine was bonnet only


----------



## swisstony (Apr 27, 2007)

Doc said:


> Nice work swisstony, I wish mine was bonnet only


seen your post on Scoobynet..fab work :thumb: 
Actually my fog covers and splitter ( P1 replica) are shot to hell, but since I am taking the car into the bodyshop to have them and the bumper professionally sprayed, I didnt bother. Lets just say mine is in a far worse state than yours was. Luckily I have a genuine P1 splitter kicking around, so that is getting sprayed as well 

but the colourchip bottle will come in handy if yours is anything to go by


----------



## MickLCR (Apr 5, 2008)

I think i'll be giving this a go myself, looks like it works a treat


----------



## Jonsen (Aug 12, 2007)

Looks like you have done a fantastic job on your scooby!

Would this stuff repair larger chips caused by bigger stones instead of the standard "road rash" which seems to have gone down to the primer only? A few of mine have gone right through.

http://www.jonsen.co.uk/Pictures/Car/IMGP0054.JPG

The other side is a lot worse - the car is on 190k. Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Jonsen said:


> Looks like you have done a fantastic job on your scooby!
> 
> Would this stuff repair larger chips caused by bigger stones instead of the standard "road rash" which seems to have gone down to the primer only? A few of mine have gone right through.
> 
> ...


Don't see why not, may take a few applications to build up the paint thats all.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Amazing work, stunning car


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

very impressive results.very tempted to see if i could duplicate those for my bumper rash probs


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Cracking improvement there! :thumb:


----------



## swissrob (Oct 4, 2007)

have you thought about a paint protection film such as x-pel/armourshield etc.?


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

swissrob said:


> have you thought about a paint protection film such as x-pel/armourshield etc.?


If I ever have it resprayed I think I will look into it.


----------



## mplaczek (Mar 5, 2007)

:thumb: Very impressive results... and as a fellow member of scoobynet... cracking P1 you have there


----------



## block (Jun 28, 2006)

Good results from that chip repair kit, but i would personally have got it resprayed.


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

block said:


> Good results from that chip repair kit, but i would personally have got it resprayed.


In time, I havent got 500 notes to throw at it yet.


----------



## Black_MCS (Jan 9, 2007)

Just bought the the medium sized kit..... 

Ill get a few pics up once this is done.

Very impressed with the results there mate.

Scott


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

doc , any chance you could get a nice close pic of some of the bigger chips

id like to see how level the paint is after its done..im imagining it sort half washes out ??


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

steveo3002 said:


> doc , any chance you could get a nice close pic of some of the bigger chips
> 
> id like to see how level the paint is after its done..im imagining it sort half washes out ??


Ill try and get a few shots off the camera. I still have a few areas to touch up.
Its just a matter of building up the layers and making sure you do not scrub and remove the paint from the area that you need it in.
My chips were very bad and I opted for the smear method which isnt the best way to do it as it doesnt build the coats up, with time and patience you could easily mask large chips without noticing them.


----------



## jimbo27 (Apr 1, 2008)

did you order this form Dr Colorchip.com?


----------



## Nuclear Tom (Aug 21, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=70789

Group buy now going on this, thanks to this excellent thread for inspiration!!! :thumb:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Brilliant work and excellent attention to detail, hats off to you :thumb:


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments.

After a few weeks and a few more polishes i can report that the finish is the same as I left it.

Now with more confidence and more experience I think I will finish it off over the bank holiday.

There is a big group buy on the P1 owners club website aswell so hopefully we can have a little gallery of peoples efforts.


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

that stuff works wonders by the look of it


----------



## jonathanelwell (Mar 17, 2008)

what was the removal product? Do you think it is easier and less potentially dangerous than wetsanding?


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

jonathanelwell said:


> what was the removal product? Do you think it is easier and less potentially dangerous than wetsanding?


The solution to remove the paint is their own mix and can be used from 2-24 hours from memory (when dry)

In a nutshell 100% yes, I don't own a machine so I would never undertake work that would require heavy correction, in this case a mild cutting polish cleaned up the area.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent turnaround !:thumb:

Regards Mario


----------



## dhracer (Apr 28, 2006)

wow, great result. Has anyone got a car that this has been used long term on? Just wondering how/if the touch up paint fades or lifts over time


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Yup - thinking about joining the GB but I'm aware that I'd probably like to take out the slight marring induced using the cloth by using a PC and some Megs #80 most probably. So the question is how would the repair stand up to moderate polishing. Has anyone asked the vendor / have any experience?

The last time I tried this I managed to take the clear coat off the car (along with wet sanding). Thankfully the dealer didn't notice but then the area was probably around the size of a 5p piece! Hence my fears :wall:

Cheers


----------



## Mr.Mexi (Feb 23, 2007)

when can we see stage II ?:argie:


----------



## designer1 (May 23, 2008)

I am new to this - so any help would be appreciated...

I have a BMW with Titan Silver 354

Ive tried with the OEM paint....built it up and flatted it back with Megs 2000-3000 unigrit - then #83 & #80 but the paint appears to be a different shade...or the light hits the 2 chips differently?

Has anyone else had this problem....if so what do you suggest?

This kit looks superb....i will try anything at the moment - to be fair!

2 weekends on this project - and i can still see the chips

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

dhracer:
If you look really closely you can see small colour variation, time will tell if it fades, but with a decent layer of protection I presume it will be fine.

cheechy:

Reading up on Scoobynet there are people who have machine polished after 48 hours with no problem.
I haven't machined myself but the finish is the same as I left it with aggressive hand polishing.

Mr.Mexi

Stage II will be up when the weather gets better  There are a couple of places I didn't cover well and some more chips arrived 

designer1

Never tried wet sanding and wouldn't dare try tbh, I think with any repair unless the paint match is 100% you will always see variation.
The good thing about colourchips is the amount of coverage you can do with very little effort. The road rash kit was a good explanation of the problems I had before!


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks Doc - looks like I may well be trying this sir!


----------



## CHAOS (Feb 24, 2008)

very nice job man. i have alot of friends who complain about the chips... ill have to look this stuff up and give it a whirl.


----------



## ELBOW GREASE (Sep 1, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Awesome job


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

Did you wax straight away after you'd finished ???

Its just that i just did my car and it worked brilliantly but the instructions say to wait 3 days before waxing ??? I assumed this was to let the paint harden correctly before anything came into contact that could interfere with it.

Could you PM me incase i miss you reply please

cheers


----------

